

Demand For Zipcar’s “Cultlike” IPO May Be “Massive” - gordonbowman
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/04/13/demand-for-zipcars-cultlike-ipo-may-be-massive/?mod=WSJBlog

======
phlux
I have both zipcar and city car share memberships. I find both to be
horrendously expensive and foolish to participate in if you need a car more
than once a week, or for extended hours.

For example, last month I use CCC 3 times and my bill was $200.

I used zipcar a number of times, and each time each use was nearly $100.

One month, I used CCC a lot - and took a weekend trip including using their
coupons for 200 miles (even stacked them) and my bill that month was $700

I have been severely disappointed with both services and as I had a goal of
not having a car while living in san francisco, I am now getting another car
because the use of these services is far more expensive than having a cheap
car.

